
An Introduction to A/B Testing | 20bits - babyshake
http://20bits.com/2008/10/06/an-introduction-to-ab-testing/
======
jfarmer
Didn't expect this to get submitted.

I wrote this for people who may have heard of A/B testing but want to know
what all the fuss is about. More detailed articles will be forthcoming.

